# Any one heard of stallion Nickel Steel probably in his peak around '95!



## Georgie- (11 November 2012)

So I have no idea where to start with finding out more about my mares dad.

I know her mum as she still lives at the local riding school.

Dad was a TB called Nickel Steel according to the lady that bred her, and according to google he is offspring of Nickel King. 

My mare is 16 - 17 next year so was born in around may 1995 don't know if that makes any difference to how hard it will be.

How do I go about finding out more about her dad?!?

HELP


----------



## be positive (11 November 2012)

www.sporthorse-data.com

Nickel Steel is on there, he is by Nickel King out of a mare called Sally Grey vii, Sally Grey had a foal by Uncle Pokey that was called Hot Property he was an advanced eventer ridden by Karen Dixon you can see his record on the BE site. 

A bit of info to get you started.


----------



## sammy_ (2 September 2014)

My mare is by Nickel Steel


----------



## Georgie- (2 September 2014)

Don't suppose your mares a fruit cake? haha.

Do you know anything about Nickel Steel?


----------



## sammy_ (2 September 2014)

Yes my mare is quite loopy haha! Unfortunately I don't know much, I've been trying to look into him though. All I know is that Nickel Steel's sire, sired Mary King's, King William


----------



## stormox (16 September 2014)

Fabulous horse -I sent a mare to him, sadly she didn't get in foal. But he stood at Tub Ivens place, I cant quite remember the name of the village, think it was Aylesbury way.


----------



## stormox (17 September 2014)

sorry, I mean the sire, Nickel King stood at Tub Ivans, don't know where any of his progeny stood, only that he was very popular and covered a lot of mares in the '70s


----------

